# Lake Erie



## dmur13 (Jul 10, 2009)

Somebody said they heard there was a weeknight bass
tourney out of Edgewater. Anybody know if this is true
and if so who to contact?


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

We ran them the last two years on Weds nights. Not doing it this year, but someone else may have picked it up. Start times where around 5pm. I'll be poaking around down there soon, if i hear i'll post.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

heard they are still doing them, not sure though


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

there is a tourny friday out of edgewater through the great lakes largemouth series!!!!


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

Scum_Frog said:


> there is a tourny friday out of edgewater through the great lakes largemouth series!!!!


what?????? The next series event is the 15th of July isn't it??? a Sunday.

Give me a time of this tourny FRIDAY please!!!!! I always wanted someone to run a weekday tourny around here. Gives me an excellent reason to not go to work!!!


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Can anyone confirm there are Weds nighters at Edgewater?


----------



## fishingdude (Nov 24, 2010)

I can confirm. There are now weds. nighters at Edgewater. 5-9


----------



## fishin4five (Dec 2, 2005)

Excellent, thank you fishingdude


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

How much is the entry


----------



## mikeat (Dec 24, 2008)

Is this a buddy type open


----------

